# موقع متكامل يختص بتصميم وتنفيذ الدوائر الالكترونية



## omar_beyaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

موقع خرافي عن تصميم وتنفيذ كل ما يخطر ببالك من الدوائر الالكترونية مع شرح كامل للعناصر الالكترونية مرفق بالمخططات التفصيلية لكافة انواع الدوائر الالكترونية الرقمية والتفاضلية والدوائر الكهربائية مثل مصادر القدرة ودوائر الصوت ودوائر الحاسبة الالكترونية والسيطرة على المحركات والتحكم عن بعد والميكروكونترولر ودوائر المقاييس واختبار الدوائر الكهربائية والمتحسسات والانارة وغيرها الكثير
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


http://www.guidecircuit.com


----------



## taher abed (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي الموقع تحت التجريب


----------



## intelligence (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا ع الموقع*


----------



## زيد الفيشاوي (6 مايو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور كلكككككككككككككككككككككككككك زوككككككككككككك


----------



## meyousef (12 يونيو 2011)

شكر الله لك


----------



## asna.2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا*​


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء المساعده اريد دائره للتحكم في سرعه محرك dc 170 فولت


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قطب السويسي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

موقع غير موجود


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## paulazoom (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abualikojor (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## hussien95 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابو سمرة1990 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس حربي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الموقع لا يعمل الرجاء تفقد الرابط وشكرا لك


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عفوا الموقع غير موجود


----------



## صخر الدومي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## abdmmr (21 مارس 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------

